# Schooner Polynesia / Argus



## Rui Amaro (Apr 27, 2007)

The Portuguese are very glad, particularly old Grand Banker’s captains, officers, dory fishermen and Shiplovers, because the cruising schooner POLYNESIA was bought in auction at St. Maartens, Aruba, where she having been arrested and will be converted again in the ARGUS of Allan Villiers (Book - The Quest of the Schooner Argus – 1952) by Messrs. Pascoal & Filhos, Aveiro, actual SANTA MARIA MANUELA’s owners, which is being refitted at Marin. The POLYNESIA or as ARGUS eta Aveiro in tow, soonest. The CREOULA, sister ship of those, owned by the Navy is still operating as training vessel.
Click http://polynesia2.blogspot.com/
Regards 
Rui Amaro 
My Blog http://naviosavista.blogspot.com/2009/02/temos-navio-temos-o-santa-maria-manuela.html


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Thats good news, I'm sure she is now in better hands and care than when under the ownership of the Burke family! May she be restored to all her glory and enjoy a new life in the hands of true schoonermen.


----------

